# Looking for a young/baby northern NJ



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am looking for a young or baby rat in North NJ to be a companion to my current rat.

If anyone knows of any breeders with availability please let me know.

Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you willing to travel? If you wanna drive a few hours theres a great rescue in New England. They're based in Maine but they work all across New England. I live in Massachusetts. They have trains that come down here for transport. I just adopted my second rat from them and they have a ton of babies right now. A bunch from Dewey's litter plus some that are even younger. Heres a link to Dewey's moms second litter (she came to the rescue with a litter and she was also pregnant, so they got two litters!)

http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=8389

Those are just the girls...if you click available animals you can see all of them. Dewey (formerly Vanilla Bean) came from the wicked whoopie litter. 

I know its far, but it's so worth it. They are a great organization and will help set up a transport.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Theres quite a few breeders in PA, Embers of Passion Rattery being one of them. Philly Rat Rescue, Rat Chick Rescue are the 2 rescues I know of. I'm pretty sure theres a lot in NYC too.


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Contacted Embers of Passion. Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Someone just posted that they need a rescue in Jersey City! It's on this forum somewhere!


----------

